# Not impressed with the player introduction music at ACC?



## ForThree (Dec 1, 2004)

Currently, the starting line-up music for the home team at ACC is a heavy metal song that doesn't seem to get anybody fired up (not to mention Vince Carter, who would rather wear his iPod until tip-off).

Let's hear some suggestions on what you think would be a good starting line-up instrumental for the Raptors player introductions.

I have been asked by a contact I have with front office to make a CD with some suggestions (really; I created an ID on this forum just to open this question to the public). Who knows, maybe nothing will come of it, or maybe by the end of this road trip we'll be hearing one of our ideas.

Let's hear them!

Thanks.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yep right now it's Kid Rock, it really seems out of place...

Maybe have them come in with "Lean Back" from Terror Squad, or "Pump it up" from Joe Budden.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I think Stand Up by Ludacris or Still Too Much by Ghetto Concept (Canadian Group)


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

lets go - trick
i came to bring the pain - 2pac
ante up - mop
damn - youngbloodz


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> "Pump it up" from Joe Budden.


!!! :yes: 

nelly - #1
st. lunatics - king of the city
lil' bow wow - bounce with me
50 cent - in da club
busta rhymes, coolio, ll cool j and method men - hit 'em high (space jam)
beaine siegal feat. freeway - rock the mic
all DMX songs....just pick up one

more to come...


----------



## ForThree (Dec 1, 2004)

Remember, mass appeal is important, and also longevity because we don't want a song that will be played out after hearing it every game. I think Lean Back would fall in that category.

Good ideas so far, keep them coming.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Fatman Scoop - Be Faithful
Busta Rhymes - Break Your Neck
Outkast - Bombs Over Bagdad (B.O.B)
Onyx - Slam Harder
We Will Rock You (i think thats the best cuz the crowd is gettin into it)


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

Vince Carter--hang Em High


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

somthing from Artests new album


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

my suggestions for loops;
1/lean back
2/young'n
3/drop it like it's hot
4/northern touch

young'n (fabolous) can make a good loop.. still catchy after 3 years...

drop it like it's hot(snoop) doesnt have too many chords... mostly drum and bass... can work for many years...

and northern touch(rascalz,cardinal, thrust, choclair, etc etc)... this track is OLD.... but gotta represent, right... what will be more fitting than playing a canadian rap anthem (albeit 5 years ago) during the intro of canada's only pro hoops team..


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah - usha & luda


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Fatman Scoop - Be Faithful - good choice
MOP - Ante Up - GREAT choice

Other ideas: (I know some of these are old but so is the Kid Rock song and 1/2 the other songs they play)


House of Pain - Jump around

Busta Rhymes - Fire it up

Brassmunk - Big

Capone & Nore - Invincible

Capone & Nore - Stomp the &#[email protected] out you

Busta - Pass the Courvoisier

D12 - Fight Music

Eminem - Lose Yourself

Jaylib - The Red

Jay-Z - Threat

Jermaine Dupri - Welcome to Toronto (remix of Welcome to Atlanta)

Just Blaze - Bleek and Freeway

Kardinal - Hustlin

Ludacris - Southern Hospitality

Xhibit - X

Method Man/Redman - Da Rockwilda

Meth and Red - Tear the Roof off

Mobb Deep - Shook ones 2

Nas & Mobb Deep - Its Mine

Onyx - Slam Harder

Pharoah Monch - F%$ You


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

LIL JON & THE EASTSIDE BOYZ - WHAT YOU GON DO?!


That's it... nothing else... ignore everything else written in this thread.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> LIL JON & THE EASTSIDE BOYZ - WHAT YOU GON DO?!
> 
> 
> That's it... nothing else... ignore everything else written in this thread.



hahaha, agreed that prolly is one of the best

i like the idea of lean back
lil jon - get low
trillville - get on my level
daddy dollars - lets go
freeway - flipside
mobb deep - got it twisted
ying yang - whats happenin (but delete the MMIAAAMMIIII part in the beginning)
joe budden - fire
T.I. - bring em out/ rubberband man/ get yo **** together
fabolous - cant deny it

there are a lot more

i think 'yeah' is too played out (as much as i hate to admit it because i still think the song is hot)
drop it like its hot wont get the players pumped up as much, cuz the beat is kinda slow


----------



## Red Rocket (Dec 1, 2004)

If I were in charge of the music introductions, i think i would use Fabolous-Breathe... sound would be hott in the Acc....thats just my opnion:yes:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Trying to cater to dem white folk.


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 3, 2003)

> i came to bring the pain - 2pac


this song would be perfect. The edited version of course


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Basketball and Hip-hop seem to be the perfect match...who the hell suggested playing Kid Rock, fire that man!

Hot beat that will fire up players and fans include

(1) Just about any Lil Jon beat
(2)*Nas- made you look (off Godson Album)* 
(3) DMX-Get it on the floor (hot, electric beat)
(4) Faboulous- Breathe, In my hood
(5) Dipset (crappy overall, but hot,hot beats)


Basically from all the ideas on this thread, you can't go wrong with anything that ain't Kid rock, or anything that has the word "rock" in it :grinning:


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Lil Jon is the worst rapper ever.

He's pathetic. he can eat a ----.

I cant believe anyone likes that flaming loser.

Southern hip hop (with a few exceptions) BLOWS.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^I wasn't feeling the crunk when it first came out, but you got to admit the beats are hot, and it is one of the hottest sounds in hip hop today

BTW...Lil Jon don't rap, he produces, and says "yeaaaaaaah" and "WHAT" a lot in the tracks but doesn't actually rhyme


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> Lil Jon is the worst rapper ever.
> 
> He's pathetic. he can eat a d!ck.
> ...


Hah, ever see "A day in the life of lil' Jon" on the Chappelle Show?

Hilarious?

"E-YEAAH!"


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Back to topic at hand....
More track ideas

(1) M.O.P - Ante up (as mentioned by another poster)
(2) K-OS - Superstar part.0 (hot Canadian material)
(3) Timbaland beats - too numerous to mention but all his beats are hot
(4) Blaza Blazah (Sp.)- when the east is in da house, (oh my God danger!) -some of you youngins won't know this one
(5) Busta Rymes/Tribe called quest- Oh my God
(6) Nas/Lauren Hill -If I ruled the world

For VC only
(7)Skee-low -I wish I was a Balla :laugh:


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

so at this point are we to assume that no-one wants a classic kenny G ditty?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> so at this point are we to assume that no-one wants a classic kenny G ditty?



When you listen to it for the hours leading up to the game I'm sure you don't want to here it again. Which is quite obviously the case with the Raptors...especially Rafer. :uhoh: 

It may sound wacky but what about Billy Talent.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Lead back (REMIX Version)


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

JOCK JAMS- HOOP THERE IT IS 

THATS THE SONG....NOW IGNORE EVERYTHING...BEST BASKETBALL SONG EVER....

i play that song before i play it gets me all rowdy....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> 
> 
> !!! :yes:
> ...


i'd hope none of those songs would be chosen.. except for Hit em High.. that song is nice and has the right theme. 

a really great song that would get the fans pumped up would be a song TRON suggested, Get it on the floor by DMX.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red Rocket</b>!
> If I were in charge of the music introductions, i think i would use Fabolous-Breathe... sound would be hott in the Acc....thats just my opnion:yes:


Welcome and nice nick.

I hate Fabo but I can't help but like that song.

Personally, I think using "Bawitdaba" is played-out. Then "Let's Get Retarded" is an odd mix that I dislike.

I think they should change it, too.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> yep right now it's Kid Rock, it really seems out of place...
> 
> Maybe have them come in with "Lean Back" from Terror Squad, or "Pump it up" from Joe Budden.


Pump It Up
I like.. I like..


----------



## ForThree (Dec 1, 2004)

People, if you ask me, the player introduction music shouldn't be one of the loops that they already play when the Raps bring the ball up the court (ie. Pump It Up - Joe Budden).

It's gotta be something different, but still crazy. And try to imagine Herbie Kuhn belting out the player names in the background for every song you suggest. Does it still sound good?

Keep them coming - there have been some good ones.

Thanks.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i thought all the time bout songs that hype the palyers in the warm up...oops... 
hit em high is the best for the palyers introduction (worked for jordan in space jam :laugh: )


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> Lil Jon is the worst rapper ever.
> 
> He's pathetic. he can eat a ----.
> ...


Lil Jon is not a rapper.

His music isn't supposed to make you think, "Damn those are deep lyrics." You're supposed to have fun and get loose with it. It's something called, and say it with me now... CRUNK MUSIC. If crunk doesn't fire you up and get you in a partying mood, then nothing will. And that's what arena music is supposed to do.

We don't wanna hear Bob Dylan just because he has good lyrics man...


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

^Word. Lil jon is sick because he gets the party live but so is nas and fabolous, eminem and talib kweli cuz of theyre lyrics. So you see its ok to like someone that doesnt have multisyllable metaphorical punchlines every other line... 


Ok back 2 the topic.

Ive been thinkin about this lately myself. The music that gets played at the acc is so outdated and outplayed it makes me mad. When were away I always hear some nice tracks n then were back at home n i hear "lets get retarded" over n over again when in the first place that song should never have been played. Its no surprise our players aren't fired up to play.



------
Young Buck- Stomp (thisll make our players wanna destroy the other team) ...good for intro

Eminem- Encore (hype song)

Trick Daddy- Lets Go 

Lil Jon- What You Gon Do .... good for intro

Onyx- Slam Harder (for vince carter in particular)

Dipset (Juelz Santana) - Town (HARD beat)

Dipset (Cam'Ron) - Half Time Show 
(this is actually a chopped up/remixed hip hop version of the half time music for nbc or espn i 4get which one if u have trouble finding it i can send it to you just pm me)

DMX - Get it on the floor (name says it all...)

No Timbaland beats
No Neptunes beats. 
No Kanye West beats
Yes to Dre beats. 
Yes to Just Blaze beats. 
Yes to Lil Jon Beats.


post a lil more later...


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> hit em high is the best for the palyers introduction (worked for jordan in space jam :laugh: )



no it didnt, because he didnt come out to that music, the other team did lmao


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

check out the beat by scott storch
mario - let me love you REMIX

beat is off the hook...ok for the intro just play the beat cuz we all dont wanna hear mario's voice, but we do wanna hear some jada and TI who are on the track

like i said before freeway-flipside is a sick track to have as intros


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Hows this for the intro . . .


Tear the roof off, we're gonna tear the roof off the mother, sucker 
Tear the roof off the sucker . . .

Use some P-Funk!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Some of these are pretty good. But there is a lot of stuff that is not exactly for the "family atmosphere" of the ACC.

I always enjoy a good loud round with some old chemical brothers or old crystal method. No n-words or swearing to worry about. But that's just me.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> no it didnt, because he didnt come out to that music, the other team did lmao


lol, u right...
but its still good...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> Some of these are pretty good. But there is a lot of stuff that is not exactly for the "family atmosphere" of the ACC.
> 
> I always enjoy a good loud round with some old chemical brothers or old crystal method. No n-words or swearing to worry about. But that's just me.


What about Prodigy? "Breathe" is a sick energetic song.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> What about Prodigy? "Breathe" is a sick energetic song.


That would work too.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

No Lil John..

haha "CRUNK MUSIC" is ---. I'm sorry, it doesn't get me "pumped up" at all, I don't even like the beats, and the bad southern lyrics that are always in the backround are even more terrible.

I'll say it again, "Get it on the floor" by DMX would be the perfect song.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I was loading some old cds of mp3's onto my new hard drive today and I found a song that might fit for this.

"This Means War" by Busta Rhymes.

It's Iron Man by Sabbath, but the beat is hip-hop and Busta is... well, Busta.

Download it if you haven't heard it before. The first thirty or forty seconds of the song would fit with the pre-game fireworks pretty well.

It's an old song but I doubt another team uses it.

Lol. Lil John does Crazy Train, Busta does Iron Man... what other Ozzy songs can be perverted!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I went to my first Raps game of the season yesterday... and I really don't mind the Kid Rock intro. It's not bad, really. But they need to get rid of that stupid Black Eyed Peas song... in fact they should ban them from the stadium.

I did like how they over-played "What you Gon Do", however. That song is genius.


What about "Drop it Like it's Hot" for intro music?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

i like get it on the floor by dmx and the intro to one song on the old talib cd (track 8 i think?) would do the job.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> No Lil John..
> 
> haha "CRUNK MUSIC" is ---. I'm sorry, it doesn't get me "pumped up" at all, I don't even like the beats, and the bad southern lyrics that are always in the backround are even more terrible.



you might not like it, but i bet it would pump up 95% of the NBA population, and maybe the crowd too...so it would work for a lot of people


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Trick Daddy f/ Lil Jon & Twista: Let's Go
Nelly f/ Jazzy Pha: Na-NaNa-Na
Lil Flip: Game Over
Jay-Z f/ Linkin Park: Numb/Encore (maybe)
Ying Yang Twins: What's Happening
Joe Budden: Pump It Up
OutKast: GhettoMusick


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RaptorsCB4</b>!
> Jay-Z f/ Linkin Park: Numb/Encore (maybe)


The way the Raptors are playing, 99 Problems would be more appropriate.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> The way the Raptors are playing, 99 Problems would be more appropriate.


:laugh:


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

I would say-- Lil Jon - What you gon do

Lil Jon And the East Side boyz feat Elephant Man-- Get Low Remix 
Joe Budden- Pump it up
DMX - Get it on the floor 
Busta- Light Your *** On Fire
Method Man- Whats Happening
Ying Yang Twins-Whats Happening


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

In case you didn't notice, Bawitdaba is now followed by Trick Daddy f/ Lil Jon & Twista: Let's Go. Let's Get Retarded is no longer the song after the huddle.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> In case you didn't notice, Bawitdaba is now followed by Trick Daddy f/ Lil Jon & Twista: Let's Go. Let's Get Retarded is no longer the song after the huddle.


thank god...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> lets go - trick
> i came to bring the pain - 2pac
> ante up - mop
> damn - youngbloodz


The 2Pac song is not "I Came To Bring The Pain" its "No More Pain"

If you really want a good pump up song you should go with "Bomb First" by Tupac, or "Last Ones Left" also by Tupac


----------

